# install Desktopbsd-tools under FreeBSD 8.0 issue



## c_lam_2003 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello all,
     I got my FreeBSD up and runnung inside VMWare Workstation 7 (with KDE4, sound and networking support). However, I would like to have desktopbsd-tools on my FreBSD. I tried install from within a terminal:

```
su
password:
pkg_add -r -v desktopbsd-tools
```

after several minutes, the installation complete and I restart the system. However, I can't find the package manager (not on the desktop nor the k-menu) Is there anything missing ? 

From the DesktopBSD FAQ
http://desktopbsd.sourceforge.net/sub/faq.html
It said: "You can install the DesktopBSD tools on "normal" FreeBSD systems too, but you probably have to modify a few configuration files to make them work perfectly."

What configuration I need to change to make it works ? Thanks.

Regds
LAM Chi-fung


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2010)

`$ cat /usr/ports/sysutils/desktopbsd-tools/pkg-message`


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 21, 2010)

If I remember correctly, DesktopBSD isn't being developed any more.


----------



## c_lam_2003 (Jan 22, 2010)

*problem solved*



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> `$ cat /usr/ports/sysutils/desktopbsd-tools/pkg-message`


Thanks a lot. Eventually I know what happen. I carry the Windows mind set to FreeBSD!!! After pkg_add, I expect the program will appear in the K menu, after I add the program into the menu manually, everything work fine.:r:r:r

Regds
LAM Chi-fung


----------

